
Delta-V needed to get around the Solar System (gravity assist can reduce these) - ColinWright
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/t31.0-8/p720x720/11334074_945619040450_4594574267238239250_o.jpg
======
gus_massa
I can't find the original source, the best related article I found is
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2679107/Mind-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2679107/Mind-
interplanetary-gap-Space-subway-map-reveals-travel-planets-moons-solar-
Tube.html)

~~~
ColinWright
I also found this:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/29cxi6/i_made_a_delta...](http://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/29cxi6/i_made_a_deltav_subway_map_of_the_solar_system/)

Found using tineye reverse image search:
[https://www.tineye.com](https://www.tineye.com)

